# Crop Stasis not getting better HELP



## Ms Winter (Jul 20, 2003)

I have a three week old pigeon that I removed from the parents a week ago last thursday, because they were not feeding her. On sat. I took her and sibling to the vet and found out they had crop stasis.We flushed and emptied their crops. Monday afternoon I lost the baby boy. Candy was doing better on the meds. (Baytril and nystatin) I slowly thickened her food ( Kaytee formula w/ yogurt) until she was taking it at full stenghth starting on this past friday. Believing she was ready ( because a week old pigeon still with its parents are being fed seed by the parents)I gave her about 1/2 teaspoon of pigeon feed soaked in water Saturday afternoon around four pm. Tonight she still has not processed all the seed ( it is 8:15 pm here.). Did I start her on seed to soon after her crop stasis? What should I do for her? She doesn't seem to be in any distress. Another question I have is she likes to be swaddled like a human baby. She demands this after mealtimes and at bed time. She will hollar until we swaddle her. Is this okay? She otherwise seems very healthy. She exercises her wings and chases us around the house, especially when she wants something from us.
I thank you in advance for your help.
Dolly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dolly and welcome to pigeons.com! Sorry to learn of the crop problems with your young ones and very sorry that the one baby was lost.

I will have to find the posts and then bump them up for you to read regarding crop stasis and treatment, so will do that in a few minutes.

Is the formula moving through the crop and just the seed not being processed? Or is stasis setting in again?

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited July 20, 2003).]


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Katyee formula has one main draw back...just when you think it has enough liquid, it begins to set up thicker.
I always feed my young birds with very thin formula to avoid this. Mix the formula with water, let stand for 2 minutes, then add more water if required. 
At this point in time, I suggest you give this bird water, and then massage the crop to mix the water with the stomach contents.
If the crop empties, feed with a little (watery) formula plus softened seeds, not too much at a time. Feed a little and often. Continue to feed water.
Poops might get runny, but this will be a sign that the crop is emptying.
Let us know how it goes (flows).
Carl


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I bumped up the hard crop post because it has a lot of new info on it. Please read the whole thread. Hope it helps.

Cynthia


----------



## Ms Winter (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi,
Just wanted to let ya all know that we were able to flush the seed out of Candy's crop. Starting tomarrow morning we will start to feeding her ground up pigeon feed mixed with formula, poultry mash and protien enzymes. Hopfully she will process this mixture. I would like to get her eating on her own. So she can return to the coop with her parents. It sure takes alot of time to care for her and the other babies in the house. 
Dolly


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hope she is fully fit again soon.

Cynthia


----------



## Ms Winter (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Sorry I have not posted latly. I have been kept buisy with 3 baby starlings and 2 baby pegeons. Candy is doing great. She is self feeding pigeon feed now. She still ask for some formula to go with it every now and then. i think she will fly soon. I will probally put her out with the other pigeons when she does. As of now she is like a puppy following us around the house. She is doing so much better. After loosing her brother we got really worried about her survival. She seemed to give up at that time. The other day I brought in the other baby pigeon that will be 3 weeks tomarrow. She seemed to enjoy the company. Candy cleaned the baby ( we call her Big Bertha, She is bigger than Candy is) from head to tail. I wonder if she doen't think this baby is her brother. Well more later.
Dolly


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Thanks for the good news Dolly,
Regards,
Carl


----------

